# Lieutenant Stuart Alexander



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Lieutenant Stuart Alexander 
*Corpus Christi Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, March 11, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* 0002
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, March 11, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Lieutenant Stuart Alexander was intentionally struck and killed by a suspect while attempting to deploy stop sticks on SH 358 at 12:10 am. The suspect had just assaulted another officer at a disturbance call and was fleeing the area at the time.

The suspect was shot and wounded a short time later after ramming several police cars. Lieutenant Alexander was transported to Spohn Memorial Hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries.

Lieutenant Alexander had served with the agency for 20 years.
Agency Contact Information
Corpus Christi Police Department
321 John Sartain Street
Corpus Christi, TX 78401

Phone: (361) 862-600

_*Please contact the Corpus Christi Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Lt Alexander


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace.


----------

